# "Grabs" for your viewing pleasure ...



## chicoartist (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi guys,

Here's a few quick grabs from a couple of films we're working on ... sorry to tease you, but I just couldn't resist ...

Enjoy!


----------



## Erich (Jan 31, 2007)

nice couple of shots of 335th fg birds aka 1945 Wade.

thanks for sharing, Gordy Graham's "down for double" in colour


----------



## v2 (Jan 31, 2007)

8)


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice shots!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 1, 2007)

Good shots, thanks for posting.


----------

